# Hand rearing baby raccoon help



## Bradley123 (Jun 16, 2016)

Hi. I recently bought a 4 week or so baby girl raccoon called Rose. She weighs 937 grams At the minute and eats around 30ml to 40ml of 'Beaphar' puppy milk every 5 hours or 5 times a day. I have had a lot of trouble getting her to poop and have been doing everything I can to help her but I've been forced to dilute her formula and use 1.5ml or lactulose solution which is a laxative for babies and is safe for animals the odd time. ive heard that breeders often use 'Royal Canin'.

I was wondering if someone with experience in raccoons or exotic mammals could help me with this problem? Would switching to 'Royal Canin' fix the problem? And is she eating the correct amount for her age and weight or is there a chart I can read from? 

If you can help me please reply ASAP!

Thanks in advance ***128522;



























Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Are you on Facebook? If so you might get advice from the Exotic Mammals UK Group.

I've never handreared a raccoon, so can't speak from experience, but I think it's not good if you are having to weaken the milk, as then she's not getting the right amount of nutrition. I've handreared lots of different animals and have always used goat's milk with added pro-biotic yoghurt to help with gut flora and baby ABIDEC vitamins and not had a failure, but I'm not an expert on raccoons and their needs.

Sally's the one to speak to (Africa on here), but she hasn't posted on here for a few years now, so probably doesn't 'check in' now. I'll see if I can find someone to help.


----------



## Bradley123 (Jun 16, 2016)

I diluted her formula so she doesn't get dehydrated when I give her Lactulose solution. I also added an extra 20ml of water to 100ml of milk so it's not that drastic. She also doesn't seem to be loosing any energy and she is gaining weight but thanks anyway ***128077;

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## NoodleRoo (Sep 27, 2016)

Sorry, I have only just joined the forum and so, seen your post.

How are things now?
I have hand reared 2 new born raccoons, in the early stages on Royal Canin Kitten Milk, made up with Electrolytes at a high dilution than recommended on the tin.


----------



## Bradley123 (Jun 16, 2016)

NoodleRoo said:


> Sorry, I have only just joined the forum and so, seen your post.
> 
> How are things now?
> I have hand reared 2 new born raccoons, in the early stages on Royal Canin Kitten Milk, made up with Electrolytes at a high dilution than recommended on the tin.


She is doing great thanks.growing like mad and still as friendly!




















Bradley123 said:


> I diluted her formula so she doesn't get dehydrated when I give her Lactulose solution. I also added an extra 20ml of water to 100ml of milk so it's not that drastic. She also doesn't seem to be loosing any energy and she is gaining weight but thanks anyway ***128077;
> 
> Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk



Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------

